# Question????



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

My dog is 50%razer edge and 50% gator Wut does that constitute him as a ambully or apbt







[/R]


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I think an AMbully.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

can u post the ped? The alligator line has changed alot because ppl have been using it in bully lines vs game lines, but you can still find some good gator dogs.

Reason i ask for the ped is im wondering what is making up the 50% gator.

Now if your dog is really 50% gator(game line) and 50% edge (bully line), then your dog is considered scatterbred well atleast thats what i call a dog with a scattered pedigee.

If i were to go off of the picture i would say ambully.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

50% RE he is a great looking AM bully. 
Even if he is 50% Gator you can tell by the picture that he is Bully vs APBT.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

King_bluepit said:


> My dog is 50%razer edge and 50% gator Wut does that constitute him as a ambully or apbt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a great looking AmBully.

Notice the shorter legs. Also, the dog has a larger head then your average ADBA or UKC dog. Also, the width of the chest is too large to be full APBT. That is more common with AKC dogs and outcrosses.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

thanx for the compliments everyone and ur answers


----------

